# Child tax relief etc



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Good evening all

Some of you may have seen I have recently just had my first child :argie:

Whilst I am not looking for a dummies guide to being a Dad (although I probably could do with it). I am just looking for a bit of advice in terms of getting tax credits/relief or any other financial benefits that can be gained?

We both work full time although the wife's job is looking somewhat skeptical since she has been on mat leave. The ongoing crisis looks set to put her company out of business. We own our house as well if that makes any difference.

Looking for any constructive advice :thumb:

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

The old system has been replaced by universal credit, so if the wife is out of a job after maternity leave (or I'm guessing at any point) she can apply through that. There's currently a 5 week wait for new applications, however.

UC is notoriously harsh on high earners though, and if you've got more than about 8k in the bank, you won't get anything. Certainly was when I looked about a year ago.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Make sure you apply for Child Benefit - currently £20.80 I think per week for the first child. However beware that if you earn more than £50K a year you will lose a proportion up to the point at which your earnings reach £60K at which point you will lose your entitlement and will have to repay anything you have received.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Get some advice from the Citizens Advice Bureau, they will be able to tell you what your entitled to & can help you with filling out those forms.
Congrats on the birth of your child, hope baby & mum are both keeping well.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

We currently receive £80.20 a month in the form of child benefit for our 6 month old.

It's not a great deal but it does come in handy for essentials.

As mentioned before, if you earn above 50k you will be taxed on that.

Unfortunately, if you are both honest tax paying citizens you don't get much financial support.

Congratulations and enjoy the rewards and challenges of being a parent.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------

